# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Dự án mini CNC kết cấu máy dạng C frame con nhà nghèo

## fucBD

Dự án mini CNC kết cấu máy dạng C frame con nhà nghèo 
Hành trình di chuyển X 150 mm Y 250 mm
Bộ trượt X Y mini gom được 
Ray bảng 15mm dài 300mm + 380 mm

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## fucBD

Mặt bàn tấm sắt 160 mm x 450 mm x 20 mm. Tấm sắt 12 kg

----------


## fucBD

2 vít me bi 12mm bước 10 mm
Hành trình khoảng 160 mm + 260 mm

----------


## fucBD

Nhôm tấm phay 50 mm x 160 mm x 8 mm x 4

----------


## rypnd

Bộ vitme ? Tiền bác ơi

----------

phuocvl

----------


## fucBD

2 cây 500k mua  ở Dương Bá Trạc

----------


## fucBD

Làm tới đây

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, hoangmanh, khoa.address, LangLe, MINHAT, phuocvl, ppgas

----------


## LangLe

Tiếp tục đi bác - hay nhường lại cho em

----------


## phuocvl

ý tưởng hay nhất - mình cũng thích - thích lem

----------


## leelaam747

Sao kg lam nua vay - toi dau rui

----------


## Fusionvie

Hay quá bác ơi

Em cũng có nhu cầu dựng một cái máy phay mini (phay thép) để gia công những chi tiết nhỏ, phục vụ sở thích DIY. Do mong muốn cái máy phay này khi cần, có thể vật ngửa, lắp thêm chấu cặp, bàn xe giao để thành con máy tiện mini tiện những thứ đơn gian, nên em phác họa cái máy như sau

- Kích thước tổng thể: 900x350x300, khung dựng từ thép tấm dầy 20mm
- Đầu giao BT30 em định mua của anh hàng xóm
- Trục Z, bước đầu chạy bằng cơm, dùng ray, con trượt 25, vitme 25x5
- Trục XY cũng làm tương tự như hình

(Chưa post được ảnh ạ  :Frown: ( )


Vì chưa có kinh nghiệm, em muốn các bác góp ý về kết cấu máy như trên liệu có cứng vững để gia công thép hay không? Với trục Z như trên, có đảm bảo cho trục XY chạy ổn định

Xin đa tạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Phải trên 2 Post mới chèn được ảnh thì phải. Xin lỗi mod, em không spam ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Thử lại lần nữa

----------

